# Marshall opens gender-neutral restrooms



## mark handler (Jan 25, 2015)

Marshall opens gender-neutral restrooms

Marcus Constantino/Daily Mail

http://192.168.1.1:8181/http://www.charlestondailymail.com/article/20150125/DM01/150129486/1276







Marshall University changed the signs and door locks on several restrooms around campus during winter break to create five gender-neutral restrooms that also will be accessible to families. Officials said the change is part of a broader effort to make the campus more accessible, in ways that it previously wasn’t.

In an effort to be more inclusive to students who may not identify as male or female, Marshall University officials have converted several restrooms on campus to be gender-neutral.

The change occurred during winter break while students were away from campus and only took a few days to complete, said Brandi Jacobs-Jones, chief of staff and operations at Marshall.

While the conversion required little renovation — door signs were changed and locks were swapped for ones that indicate if the restroom is occupied or not — Jacobs-Jones said it makes the campus accessible in ways it previously wasn’t.

A gender-neutral, or uni-sex, restroom is one where door signs have both male and female identifiers or none at all. In most instances, they also have only one stall.

Jacobs-Jones said the changes, which cost about $700, are getting attention, but added that they are part of broader effort to make the campus more accessible to lesbian, gay and transgender students.

“In reviewing the campus, we decided there was a need for a more inclusive environment for all students, as well as faculty and staff,” she said, adding that the change also will benefit families who previously didn’t have dedicated restrooms.

The conversions were “quick and easy” and done in four of campus’ more heavily trafficked buildings, said Mark Cutlip, facilities director. There is one on the first floor of Old Main, one in the Communications Building, one in the Cam Henderson Center and two in the John Deaver Drinko Library.

Cutlip said the changes also comply with standards in the Americans with Disabilities Act.

Both Cutlip and Jacobs-Jones said the changes are the first of many to make campus more inclusive.

“There still needs to be a greater conversation with students and faculty, and maybe there are some changes in policy that need made,” Jacobs-Jones said. “But we are determined to meet the needs of all students, faculty and staff.”

Cutlip said there were initial plans to convert 12 restrooms on campus, but that further changes would likely require more time and work than changing signs and locks.

“We’ve identified other spaces we would like to see changed,” he said. “But more renovation is needed for those.”

When asked if there are plans to convert restrooms in any of Marshall’s 10 residence halls, Cutlip said it is likely but that the school’s housing department would have to make that call.


----------



## cda (Jan 25, 2015)

A gender-neutral, or uni-sex, restroom is one where door signs have both male and female identifiers or none at all. In most instances, they also have only one stall.

No stand up urinal????


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 28, 2015)

Do you have one at home? (smiling)


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2015)

Colorado State was entertaining the idea.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 28, 2015)

A gender-neutral,  stupid PC term

uni-sex, restroom This is what it really is

Are they accessible?


----------



## JBI (Jan 28, 2015)

"Do you have one at home? (smiling)"

ADAGuy, A number of years ago, in my first jurisdiction, a new home was built with a 'residential' urinal in each bathroom. The owner had a medical condition that meant he had to 'go' very frequently. At one quart per flush versus 1.6 gallons on a septic system, it made sense to him.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 30, 2015)

JBI said:
			
		

> "Do you have one at home? (smiling)"


Several contractor friends of mine do have them in their houses,  one taking out his ex's bidet and using the space for the urinal.  Another has separate toilet spaces for him and his wife. His with the urinal and a toilet.


----------

